# Navarre Raider Football Tournament



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

This is a Live bait or lure tournament 1st place red or trout $200.00, 2 pl $100.00 3pl A Shimano Rod/Reel Combo,Additional Prizes Drawings for4 Shimano Rod/Reel combos ,2 free 1 night stays at Best Western, Navarre Fl, Entry Fee $25.00, It Will Run Nonstop Through April 26th-Sunday May 3Th with The last weight in being no later Than 12.00Pm Noon You can get all the Info by Calling the Store At 850-939-9885-or just come by the store THIS IS TO Benefit The Navarre Football team Thanks For Your Time People!!!


----------



## reeltrouble (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm in!!!! What store do we go to???


----------

